# How to tell what wireless card laptop has



## trishajohnson

I am VERY new to trying to work with laptops, so forgive me. I have just bought a used laptop that I know for a fact has a wireless card. It is a Dell D 630. 

I have just wiped it and installed Win XP Pro and I can't tell what the card is in order to install the proper drivers. 

HELP! Is there any way? Do I have to open it up?


----------



## TechSOS

Hello there, there is a very simple way to discover the make and model of the Wireless NIC (Network Interface Card). 

*Start* > *Control Panel* > (for Category View, click on *Performance & Maintenance* > then *System* at the bottom) (If Classic View, click on *System*) Then click on the *Hardware* tab > then the *Device Manager* button. It will then bring up a list in which you are looking for the *Network Adapters*. The wireless NIC will be located there. 

Let me know if this was helpful :grin:


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi,
Welcome to TSF.
There are a couple of ways, but the best thing to do is run Everest under my signature.
It will produce a report the will tell you the hardware you have in your laptop.
Dells are a pain to find the various drivers.

If you could PM me the service tag#, I will see if I can narrow the drivers down for you.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP

TechSOS said:


> Hello there, there is a very simple way to discover the make and model of the Wireless NIC (Network Interface Card).
> 
> *Start* > *Control Panel* > (for Category View, click on *Performance & Maintenance* > then *System* at the bottom) (If Classic View, click on *System*) Then click on the *Hardware* tab > then the *Device Manager* button. It will then bring up a list in which you are looking for the *Network Adapters*. The wireless NIC will be located there.
> 
> Let me know if this was helpful :grin:


Yes, the Hardware will be there, but it will not tell him what it is unless the driver is installed for it. It will show up as a Network Controller or Ethernet Controller for example with a yellow ! error.
The only way you can identify it (this way) is to get the VEN/DEV # under Device Instance ID. This is not always accurate.
Bill


----------



## TechSOS

You're right, I made an assumption which I should not have.


----------



## trishajohnson

First, thank you all. 

After running Everest I THINK that I have the integrated Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit controller. ???


----------



## johnwill

If you take the service tag # off that machine and login to the Dell website, it'll take you directly to the required drivers, no need to guess what you have.


----------



## trishajohnson

OK... the dumbest of dumb questions. 

Is that Broadcom Netxtreme 57xx even a wireless card??? It's the integrated NIC that came with the Dell. 

I connected via wireless on this pc under the old operating system before it was wiped. Which is why I said "I know it has the capability".


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi,
I got the PM of your service tag Thanks!
Your LAN Driver is here:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=201410

Your WIRELESS Card:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=282483

Double check your DEVICE MANAGER and let us know if you have any errors remaining after you install these drivers.
Bill


----------



## trishajohnson

Sorry it took so long. I had to perform a windows installer update before I could install the wireless card driver. 

However, when I start installation, it cache's the files to the hard drive... starts the process and then I get the following:

!Warning
1:0

I click ok, and everything stops. That's a new one on me... ???


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi, 
What version of XP is installed (ex. XP SP2)
Have you done a full MS Update to SP2.
Bill


----------



## trishajohnson

I have not. It's still SP1. I will do that upgrade next. 

Sorry guys... I appreciate your time.


----------



## BCCOMP

Yes, 
Update to SP2 and then try to reinstall the wireless driver.
Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------

